

Open Source Security Tools - jayphilips
http://www.jayphilips.com/2009/10/06/100-open-source-free-security-tools/

======
mahmud
At 100 tools, when does it stop being a toolbox and start becoming an
obsessive hoarding disorder? I don't think even Backtrack has that much crap.

------
yan
And the original list of security tools maintained by Fyodor:
<http://sectools.org/>

